# Unusual Droppings



## SmolBirb (Dec 6, 2016)

Hello all! 

So as some of you know Smol is going through a very heavy moult. I am supplementing his diet with hard boiled egg everyday, and mixed vegetables as well.

Since I've started giving him the egg especially, his droppings have become very wet and are a brownish green colour. 

Should I be giving him less egg? I give him about a quarter of an egg a day. (Although how much he actually eats of this varies, you've seen how budgies eat)


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I would stop the egg for a couple of days and see if the droppings return to normal, if he is eating more veggies than usual that could account for the wetness. Does he eat pellets, in birds that eat pellets the droppings can have a brownish cast to them. Do you have an avian vet? If so you may want to take in a fresh dropping and have them test for bacteria, fungal infection etc. that way you can be sure nothing is out of order.


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

I'd give him a day on the regular seed only and see what happens. Other wise back off on the egg & veggies. It could be one veg of the vegs which is a problem but you have to be a "diet detective".


----------



## SmolBirb (Dec 6, 2016)

He's on zupreem pellets and a seed mix. I will do that tomorrow for sure thanks!


----------



## Budgiesforever (Mar 12, 2018)

*Good luck to you and your budgie!*

:white plet: Good luck!


----------



## SmolBirb (Dec 6, 2016)

I only fed him his seeds and pellets today and droppings are 100% back to normal again.

That being said, does this mean I should stop feeding him egg and veg everyday? Maybe every second day then? What do you guys think?


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

I wouldn’t feed egg every day, even when molting- that’s a lot of protein. Maybe every two-three days? Veggies are fine, it’s just the extra water and green veggies that’s making his poop greener and watery I think.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Deanna,

I'd suggest giving the egg only every other day.

Vegetables have a high water content and often will make the droppings greener/looser than what you see with birds that are not getting vegetables.

I recommend you continue to feed Smol a variety of vegetables on a daily basis, however. 

I'm going to go ahead and close this thread.
:wave:*


----------

